# Clip on wheel weights



## Whitey (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey All,

My first post. I just bought a 2012 Cruze w/ 16" machine faced 
alloy wheels. I guess to save money, Chevy decided to use the old
style wheel weights that attach to the outer rim. Has anyone had these removed and had the stick-on weights applied to the inner rim?

Would these wheels be able to be balanced this way? I had an older
Cavalier that had alloy rims and the old style wheel weights eventually 
messed up the finish underneath. My hope is that the wheel shop can carefully remove them and put the stick-on weights inside. I then may carefully spray some clear coat in a small area where the original weights were attached to prevent corrosion. It makes cleaning easier and the appearance cleaner.

Any thoughts? 
Thanks,
******


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

Years ago I took clear fingernail polish and covered the weights and "scars". It helped - but clear touchup paint would be better. The majority of vehicles still have clip-on wheel weights. You really need to move to a high performance wheel and tire setup like they have on the sport suspensions with 17in on the LT2's and 18in on the LTZ. I agree with you - it looks a little too "old-school". ps, put a screw thru a Conti "Pro" 17 in H-rated tire. A new one was $200, special ordered, mounted and balanced at Discount Tire.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmm, my Eco doesn't have those weights on the outside, only the sticky weights. 

Yes, they can be balanced using the sticky weights.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah you can use sticky weights but you will have to request it from whoever balances the wheel. If the rim has a lip for the weights that is how every tech will do it unless you ask otherwise. It isn't a cheap out on their part, it is easier to balance the wheel on the lip than on the inside and alot less likely to have the weight come off than a sticky weight, I.E. way fewer comebacks for either not getting the balance right or someone dropping a weight. The reason the ECO has the sticky weights is because the wheel does not have an outer lip to put a clip on weight on


----------



## Whitey (Sep 20, 2011)

*thx*

Thanks to all who responded.

******


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree; the old clip-on weights are ugly. When I had wheels like that, I regularly requested the stick-on weights to keep the outer face looking good. I felt vain doing that, but I couldn't stand the look and the slow damage incurred by the clip-on (hammered on) outer weights.

I'm glad none of my three vehicles have wheels that can accept the outer weights.


----------

